# S13 '89 Auto Turbo or no?



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Someone told me I would not get the full benefits of a turbo fit into a car with an auto trans. I would disagree, but he says the auto will lose much of the power before it gets to the wheels. He also said they make kits to mod the auto trans to be more efficent?

Any help or information would be appreciated.

ZZskyline at aol dot com


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

An automatic....? In a sports car....? Ewwwww! :thumbdwn: There are upgrades for an automatic, performance torque converters, and...who cares, swap it for a manual.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

don't listen to that **** up there... 

SHIFT_Automatically


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Well its all up too you mainly because the manual transmission is cheaper but if you looking for big power outputs for racing then keep automatic


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yeah the kits you speak of are torque converters.There is also programs where you can setup shift points in the ECU and store 2 different programs(one for street and one for strip)Also with an auto you can keep boost throughout shifts with the help of these.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

danifilth said:


> yeah the kits you speak of are torque converters.There is also programs where you can setup shift points in the ECU and store 2 different programs(one for street and one for strip)Also with an auto you can keep boost throughout shifts with the help of these.


yea but if you just going for street use then go with an automatic its more conventional but ur not lookin to get like over 400lb-ft of torque so you really shouldnt need to switch unless your trying to get over that amount


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

It's all a matter of preference. I could say automatics are bitch cars, and while statistically I would be correct as there are more women that drive automatics than manuals...it would just be my opinion. If you are in a city with alot of steep hills with stop lights at the top of them, like Seattle or San Francisco, an auto would be the way to go. Dragsters, Nascar, and REAL drifters use manuals. Indy cars use automatics because of all the shifting they have to do, and the cockpit is too tight to allow for a stick. So ask yourself what you would prefer and go with it. :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

uhh...REAL dragsters use autos(sort of). Funny cars use timed clutches, so the drivers doesnt even have the option to shift. It depends what you want to do. For track, Nismodore would tell you to get a Jatco Auto transmission with high stall. For drift or just fun on canyon roads, go stick.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

at my school most of the girls drive manuel beetles... most of the guys drive autos... in ur face!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

well what does that say about your school then? 

To me that says your women buy cars because they think they are "cute" and your guys lack the coordination to do anything proper. I'd hate to see your basketball team or any other after school team play.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

back to back state football champs 
wrestling (which are ****) are ranked 2nd in the nation
soccer won state last year
baseball same

we don't suck at sports we just don't drive fast cars


----------



## howling_S13 (Feb 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> at my school most of the girls drive manuel beetles... most of the guys drive autos... in ur face!



I can't even believe you would admit that. :loser: Oh wait, you are from texas.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

texas owns seattle end of story


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> back to back state football champs
> wrestling (which are ****) are ranked 2nd in the nation
> soccer won state last year
> baseball same
> ...


wow, then your whole state must be uncoordinated as fuck then. And your wrestlers just have a passion to grab ass better than the rest


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

roflmfao!!!

i think opiums retaliating for the "sideburns" comment in the other thread :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its coo wrestlers are gay... thats why i don't wrestle =]


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> its coo wrestlers are gay... =]


that is true


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> its coo wrestlers are gay... thats why i don't wrestle =]


you should......


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'd bet you'd like that


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Hey guys I wasnt trying to point him in the direction of getting his tranny worked I was just telling him about what he could do with it.Also he already has an auto tranny and we all know how much money and fun that swap is after everyone asked that question in each section a million times.Im just letting you know that if you dont want to switch to manual just cause your boys say its lame that there is hope for you.Hell if you decide to go through with it and get a Jatco with high stall you are probably gonna kill your friends at the strip.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Lots of uhmm intresting replies.

For the sake of just getting to work and such, I'm sticking with the auto. Answering a wireless phone, trying to eat and hold driving directions really does suck when you're in a stick. But I do want to beef up my 240sx into a sleeper and take it over to vegas and murder anyone stupid enough to take me on.

After that, I'd like to own a R32 skyline GTR. Yes I know, right hand manual 5 speed (or was it 6). I plan on getting a junker manual just to learn the shift timing. I'd be damned if I tore up a R32 GTR's transmission.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its a 6 gear. and if u wanna learn stick just go buy a civic. the only thing they are good for


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i learned in a $18 per day rent a wreck. Ford Aspire. Vroom!!


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> its a 6 gear. and if u wanna learn stick just go buy a civic. the only thing they are good for


No way in a civic, I'd have to boil myself then skin myself alive.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> its a 6 gear.


No its not - R32 gtr is a 5 speed.


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Other than auto being boring to drive, rest I wont touch!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

my mistake :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Ford Aspire. Vroom!!


that would be what i've been driving since i blew up my S13. it's my dad's. he gladly lets me borrow it seeing that he doesnt even like it  i've grown quite sick of it tho, but the gas mileage is great.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

A guy working at my mechanic's shop is selling his mazda mx-7 for $3,000.

I can take pictures if needed.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

are you sure its mx and not rx? im pretty sure there are only mx3, mx5(miata), mx 6


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

That's what he told me and I only quickly looked at it. If you are interested, I can go get the specs and pictures for you.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

it will be easy to tell from pictures.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

I shall attempt to get them on the weekend.

Do'h went there for an oil change 10w30 GTX and forgot my camera!
But it is an MX-6 not the newer RX-7.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

I got some pictures.


















If you want to see the engine, let me know. I might also be able to drive it around and let you know how it feels.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i wasnt interested in buying it, i thought that you wanted to knw what it was.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

ggrrrrr! Oh well, tell a friend and all that.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

on second thought, where are you in CA? how much is the car? and what are the mods(if any)? lost my car recently and in the market for a new one.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> on second thought, where are you in CA? how much is the car? and what are the mods(if any)? lost my car recently and in the market for a new one.


there's a 240 in the for sale section on this forum. it's a 92 or something. there's also a 96 with an auto for 3600.


----------



## slo40 (Feb 11, 2004)

Soon I will be done rebuilding the 89 coupe that I have and will probably just be selling it. Its out here in Kansas though and I am not even for sure if im gonna sell it or just keep it for a mess around car. But its something to be mentioned I guess.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> there's a 240 in the for sale section on this forum. it's a 92 or something. there's also a 96 with an auto for 3600.


 yeah ive been looking around. Shipping is expensive as hell though, so i have to find something in CA


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

I am in Corona, which is near Norco and Riverside. The owners zip code is 92503.

He's asking 3,000 or make an offer.

Email me directly and I'll get you his home phone and you can hash out the details.


----------

